# Best Wax for Maintaining



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Got the oxidation off my boat using the 3m Restorer Wax. It did a pretty good job. Was wondering if any of you might have some tips for shining up the hull in between deep waxes. One tip I got from a co-worker was to use the Eagle Spray and Shine in between washes. Do I need to buy the 3m Marine wax? Or is the automotive stuff pretty much the same.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Use Rejex wax. Spray on, wipe off, lasts a year or so.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

use Meguiar's boat/rv cleaner wax first and then usePure wax by Meguiar


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Rejex is the easiest wax in my opinion. Also use woody wax on aluminum and on non skid...


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i personally dont use woodywax on aluminum b/c when it rains it looks like crap use *Collinite Insulator Wax #845*


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Where can you get Rejex wax? Never heard of it.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of soap do you use when you clean your boat?


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Have been using the Turtle Wax Zip Wax car wash.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

You can purchase Rejex @ http://www.corrosionx.com/great product. It makes a huge difference - even on cars


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *kanaka (8/23/2008)*Use Rejex wax. Spray on, wipe off, lasts a year or so.




Agreed. After 3 or 4 applications of Rejex, nothing will stick.



Wax has pores and will hold dirt and stain and eventually has to be removed and redone. Rejex is a polymer that nothing sticks to - not even diesel smoke.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

hal have you ever bought a bottle of wax bc damn you got to go get some for southern breezeoke


----------

